# Ghost test sample 001



## doto

Very Cool projection.


----------



## TK421

That looks great! I'd love to see it projected onto an irregular surface like a bank of fog.

What sort of set up do you need for something like that? Is it a DVD and projector? Or some sort of EXE on a computer, run through a projector?


----------



## Tumblindice

Love it, can't wait for final project.


----------



## savagehaunter

That is awesome. I want to be able to use it.


----------



## kittyvibe

yes, details on what it looks like used would be great! I love the images, they are perfect. Just not sure how they look on a screen or fog, and how to go about doing it, lol.  What is the pricing in mind for this? It comes in a dvd format so Im guessing indoor projector ?


----------



## Mr Grimsley

OMG! Hirez00... PLEASE keep us posted! I've been looking for something like that for ages! My plan was to use very short clips from Fantasia's Night on Bald Mountain sequence, but this... this is it! 

I'm all about the wispy wraiths etc, etc! 

Please let us know when it's available!?!?!


----------



## The Reapers WS6

heck yeah!!! gimme, gimme, gimme!!!!


----------



## TNBrad

oh wow great job


----------



## hirez00

*More info ...*

Thank you for the nice responses. Before we embarked on creating our "ghosts" product, we search everywhere on the internet to make sure some other "person" or company wasn't already doing something like this ... To our surprise, NO ONE was! Which was definitely a shock because "GHOSTS" are such a huge "icon" for Halloween and Haunts. But for some reason, it seemed to be overlooked or other creators just weren't interested.

I myself am making a big graveyard in front of our home for this Halloween season, and to me personally, ghosts would make a great addition to ANYONES graveyard or haunt.

The final product will be available in 2 versions, the standard DVD version which can be used in a DVD player and connected to a decent LCD projector. The DVD (SD = Standard Definition) will have WIDESCREEN FORMAT, FULL SCREEN FORMAT and VERTICAL FORMAT which means you can tilt your video projector on it's side and get very tall playback if your space permits for it.

The second version is a true HD version in 1920x1080 resolution, which means you can play the "file format" on a computer connected to an LCD projector that allows VGA / HD input. The image will be a 1:1 ratio with crystal clear picture and lots of detail that hopefully will be noticeable in your playback setup. The HD version is only for people that have an HD setup and will not play on a standard SD DVD Player or SD video projector.

Any questions, feel free to email me. You can always sign up for an account at: Hi-Rez Designs, Online Store to receive automatic updates and release information, as well as receive occasional discount coupons towards purchases of our products.

Thank you.


----------



## Deathtouch

Can't see youtube from work. Will have to check it out at home. But since I replied it should be easy to find this thread.


----------



## Deathtouch

I thought mark said bannans. Which is good too. Just not in a prop.


----------



## Terra

hirez00 said:


> Thank you for the nice responses. Before we embarked on creating our "ghosts" product, we search everywhere on the internet to make sure some other "person" or company wasn't already doing something like this ... To our surprise, NO ONE was! Which was definitely a shock because "GHOSTS" are such a huge "icon" for Halloween and Haunts. But for some reason, it seemed to be overlooked or other creators just weren't interested.


Looking good but I thought you should know that the ghosts have been done before. In the Hallowindow II edition Mark Gervais had looping ghosts in the bonus area: http://www.hallowindow.com/


----------



## hirez00

Here is the final version ...

YouTube- GHOSTS V1 HD AD FINAL H 264


----------



## The Reapers WS6

Very awesome!!!!!


----------



## HallowEve

Great video, I love it!
I will have to purchase a copy, I can definately use this in my haunt!
Keep up the great work!


----------



## Tumblindice

Just signed up for an account. This is a must have for me this year.


----------

